# How does the Simple Shot Black Latex Perform?



## The Norseman

I'm wondering how the black latex performs. How well does it hold up against the elements? How fast is it compared to Theraband Gold? Should I get Red Precice? I'm looking for a very snappy hunting bandset, that wont degrade very fast, for my edc while I am in Oklahoma during the summer.

Thanks,

The Norseman


----------



## Abenso

Simple shot black latex is all I shoot. Flats and tubes

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

It find it has comparable performance to TBG.

I haven't had trouble with any bands regarding exposure to the elements.


----------



## Ibojoe

I like the elongation factor for shooting butterfly. The longevity is excellent. It does seem a bit sluggish in the cold but almost everything does. I think it's a good alternative to tbg. Try it, for the price you can't go wrong. Plus it looks really cool!!


----------



## Tree Man

I like it on my extended fork. It’s a nice easy draw. I find that it performs better after it’s been “ shot in” a bit.


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting it right now and loving it. As others have stated, similar performance to tbg. Only got it yesterday but I'm very impressed so far. You said youre going to be using it as a summer hunting rig? Well the black in the latex comes from UV stabilizers which increase strength against the sun. And yes, it does look wicked. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt

I like SSB. As others have said the performance and longevity is similar to TBG.


----------



## Ordo

I have both, one from a Scout (original from Nathan, of course) and TBG for my usual set ups. For the same widht and active lenght I find the Simple-Shot black band to be somewhat smoother.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

I've used the SimpleShot black and it seems on par with Theraband Gold and .030 Latex. As others have said, it does have a nice smooth draw to it.

If you're looking for something with oomph, the 0.75 Precise Yellow-Orange has got oomph. I picked up a roll of the Red and Yellow-Orange when SimpleShot had it in stock. Compared to each other the Yellow-Orange has a little more zip.

If you're looking for speed Dan Hood made a YouTube video chronographing a wide variety of bands. Not sure if Precise bands were available when he made this video as they are not tested.


----------



## Abenso

ShootnCoastie said:


> I've used the SimpleShot black and it seems on par with Theraband Gold and .030 Latex. As others have said, it does have a nice smooth draw to it.
> 
> If you're looking for something with oomph, the 0.75 Precise Yellow-Orange has got oomph. I picked up a roll of the Red and Yellow-Orange when SimpleShot had it in stock. Compared to each other the Yellow-Orange has a little more zip.
> 
> If you're looking for speed Dan Hood made a YouTube video chronographing a wide variety of bands. Not sure if Precise bands were available when he made this video as they are not tested.


I love this video!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

IMHO the SS Black is the "goldilocks" rubber that is just nice in every way. It's good stuff! I enjoy it but it doesn't have that extra zip you might want in a hunting bandset. Though you can always cut wider or double up for all the power you might need? For a single bandset the Precise Red is addicting for its snappiness. IMO if you just want something purely for hunting, the Precise Red would send harder hitting shots. But if you want an all rounder, it's hard to beat the SS Black. If SS Black were cheaper for me to get, I would shoot it more but it doesn't make sense for me with the postage cost, so I look for the China stuff...


----------



## 7Sasa

Just tested original 22mm straight cut from simpleshot and 27/22 tapered tbg. Ok, not so scientific test but 5x draw gave tbg 67m/s and black 58m/s with 9.5mm steel.Tbg was near stacking, but black stuff wasn't so bad.


----------



## Soske

I just bought a roll of the ss.7 black, still on my first bandset. It really outlasts other rubber I have tried


----------



## High Desert Flipper

For somebody who writes posts that are WAY too long usually- I can answer your question about SSB latex with two words. It's fabulous!

I have several different thicknesses and use them often. It's not the only latex I use but it is great stuff. And after testing it pretty rigorously against many others I can say it is very near the top of the list in most categories (speed, durability, cold resistance, etc.). In the end, there are several really good brands, and SS is in that group.


----------



## Harry Knuckles

I like SSB too. Reguarding the cold weather bands, ATO did a few videos you might want to check out.


----------



## Soske

High Desert Flipper said:


> For somebody who writes posts that are WAY too long usually- I can answer your question about SSB latex with two words. It's fabulous!
> 
> I have several different thicknesses and use them often. It's not the only latex I use but it is great stuff. And after testing it pretty rigorously against many others I can say it is very near the top of the list in most categories (speed, durability, cold resistance, etc.). In the end, there are several really good brands, and SS is in that group.


You have done some testing? Have yuo posted the results anywhere?


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I have posted a few times with chrony tests of several elastics and the SS always compares very well.

The latest one I put up was looking at some of the most powerful bands I could manage to shoot accurately. Cattyshack 0.82 (30-20 taper) is the top so far, putting 7/16" steel out at ~235 fps and is the only bandset I have found that can get 1/2" steel over 200 fps for me (barely, 202-204). In that same test the SS 0.8 (also 30-20 taper) was ever so slightly behind, putting the 7/16" out at ~230 fps and 1/2" just barely under 200 fps (198, 199). The SS 0.8 also has a slightly but noticably lighter draw than the Catty 0.82. So while the SS is number 2 on my powerband list, it only lags in power by the slimmest of margins but it is a got to since it is very very close, is very durable, relatively easy to pull for the power, etc.. Right now I am going back and forth between the SS 0.8 and Catty 0.82 on my heavy rigs and loving them both.

I have also shoot the SS 0.5 and 0.6 a lot and find they are right up there for launching 5/16" and 3/'8" steel- the SS bands will match or be very very close to any other mid thickness elastic with a similar light draw weight for launching these balls. With these lighter bandsets I get 5/16" up around 265 fps and 3/8" out around 230 fps from my shortish short draw. Very happy with this for my lighter target practice rigs that have draw weights light enough that I can shoot them all day long.

Hard to go wrong with SS elastic in my opinion. If they are not the top of the performance heap they will be very close. Match that with durability, reliability, and predictability that the SS elastics have and they are winners in my book.

The only problem I ever had was with some pre-made SS bands where the elastic was great but the pouch ties failed quickly. SS was great and offered to replace those bands. Since I make my own bands and tie my own pouches now, not a concern for me.


----------



## cromag

High Desert Flipper said:


> I have posted a few times with chrony tests of several elastics and the SS always compares very well.
> 
> The latest one I put up was looking at some of the most powerful bands I could manage to shoot accurately. Cattyshack 0.82 (30-20 taper) is the top so far, putting 7/16" steel out at ~235 fps and is the only bandset I have found that can get 1/2" steel over 200 fps for me (barely, 202-204). In that same test the SS 0.8 (also 30-20 taper) was ever so slightly behind, putting the 7/16" out at ~230 fps and 1/2" just barely under 200 fps (198, 199). The SS 0.8 also has a slightly but noticably lighter draw than the Catty 0.82. So while the SS is number 2 on my powerband list, it only lags in power by the slimmest of margins but it is a got to since it is very very close, is very durable, relatively easy to pull for the power, etc.. Right now I am going back and forth between the SS 0.8 and Catty 0.82 on my heavy rigs and loving them both.
> 
> I have also shoot the SS 0.5 and 0.6 a lot and find they are right up there for launching 5/16" and 3/'8" steel- the SS bands will match or be very very close to any other mid thickness elastic with a similar light draw weight for launching these balls. With these lighter bandsets I get 5/16" up around 265 fps and 3/8" out around 230 fps from my shortish short draw. Very happy with this for my lighter target practice rigs that have draw weights light enough that I can shoot them all day long.
> 
> Hard to go wrong with SS elastic in my opinion. If they are not the top of the performance heap they will be very close. Match that with durability, reliability, and predictability that the SS elastics have and they are winners in my book.
> 
> The only problem I ever had was with some pre-made SS bands where the elastic was great but the pouch ties failed quickly. SS was great and offered to replace those bands. Since I make my own bands and tie my own pouches now, not a concern for me.


HDF , what dimensions were you cutting the SS .6 at? I have a pretty short draw as well but was curious what the taper was. Keep from fiumbling around trying to find something right for 3/8.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I have used the SS 0.6 for 3/8 with several different tapers. For SS 0,6 a 24-16 taper with an active length 1/5 of your draw length should do really well with 3/8" steel. Maybe a 25-20 or 27-18 taper if you want them to really zip. Or 20-15 taper if you want a bit lighter draw that should still get the 3/8" out there pretty well.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

FYI...

I just wanted to point out that when this thread started back in 2018, SS Black was a new formulation developed by Simple-shot.

Since that time, Simple-shot has developed a newer formulation of their black latex.

A quote from the Simple-shot website about the current version: "SimpleShot Premium Latex is the answer. Not just a compromise, but an entirely new formulation of latex made specifically for SimpleShot, specifically for slingshot performance".

Anyone looking at data, should consider there are different "versions" of Simple-shot black.


----------



## Teep

I'm new at this but thought I would chime in. I purchase a Simple Shot Hammer XT and it came with .7mm band sets. I clamped them on full length and shot them 2000 shots and noticed only some wear where they pull over the frame. I trimmed about 1/2" off and re-installed them. After about 1000 more shots one band started to tear at the pouch. I cut the pouch off and re-installed it and then trimmed the other ends giving me an active length of 8-1/4" installed which really feels a lot better for my 30" draw. Does the elastic wear our of just tear? Should I be doing it this way or putting on new bands?


----------



## Harry Knuckles

Teep said:


> I'm new at this but thought I would chime in. I purchase a Simple Shot Hammer XT and it came with .7mm band sets. I clamped them on full length and shot them 2000 shots and noticed only some wear where they pull over the frame. I trimmed about 1/2" off and re-installed them. After about 1000 more shots one band started to tear at the pouch. I cut the pouch off and re-installed it and then trimmed the other ends giving me an active length of 8-1/4" installed which really feels a lot better for my 30" draw. Does the elastic wear our of just tear? Should I be doing it this way or putting on new bands?


I do the same thing. I shoot butterfly so my band cut is pretty long. 95% of the time the bands start to wear at the pouch so I just cut it off and retie it. I get roughly 1500-2000 shots per band set.


----------



## KawKan

If I was selling latex bands to feed my family, I'd probably say you should be replacing bands daily, or hourly, maybe.

But I'm not.

Your approach works for a lot of us. Trim and retie!

Considering the longevity you are getting, I'm guessing your bands are not under a lot of stress - maybe cut to 1/4 the length of your draw. Their lifetime is much shorter when every draw pulls them to near max (usually 5.5 to 6 times the relaxed length of the latex). Most people report tearing near the pouch - especially with tapered bands. Sometimes under high stress, you will see pinholes open up in the middle of the bands that keep opening until a tear. But I think that's rare.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

cpu_melt_down said:


> FYI...
> 
> I just wanted to point out that when this thread started back in 2018, SS Black was a new formulation developed by Simple-shot.
> 
> Since that time, Simple-shot has developed a newer formulation of their black latex.
> 
> A quote from the Simple-shot website about the current version: "SimpleShot Premium Latex is the answer. Not just a compromise, but an entirely new formulation of latex made specifically for SimpleShot, specifically for slingshot performance".
> 
> Anyone looking at data, should consider there are different "versions" of Simple-shot black.


Great point on formulations of SS latex. Everything that I have reported on was purchased within the past 12 months, and there I believe it is all the latest formulation.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Teep said:


> I'm new at this but thought I would chime in. I purchase a Simple Shot Hammer XT and it came with .7mm band sets. I clamped them on full length and shot them 2000 shots and noticed only some wear where they pull over the frame. I trimmed about 1/2" off and re-installed them. After about 1000 more shots one band started to tear at the pouch. I cut the pouch off and re-installed it and then trimmed the other ends giving me an active length of 8-1/4" installed which really feels a lot better for my 30" draw. Does the elastic wear our of just tear? Should I be doing it this way or putting on new bands?


As much as I like to look at numbers I have never been good about counting, or even estimating, the number of shots from a band set. As pointed out above, there is a trade off between the higher performance of stretching the further and the longer life of stretching them not as far. I usually make mine about in the middle, leaning toward stretching farther / performing better, and usually get ~2 weeks of shooting (~4-5 days per week) out of a band set. And retying pouches is a bonus as well!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

cromag said:


> HDF , what dimensions were you cutting the SS .6 at? I have a pretty short draw as well but was curious what the taper was. Keep from fiumbling around trying to find something right for 3/8.


I am nearly out of the SS 0.6 but just put new precise 0.5, 27-18 tapers on today. I got the chronograph out and this set was shooting 3/8" steel right around 220 fps, and 5/16" around 255 fps.. I expect your SS 0.6 would be slightly ahead of this.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Try Burning Skull Brand, I enjoy it above all others. It is fast. I buy it from www.slingshooting.com. For a small fee, I mean really small, I have them cut the roll I buy into tapers. The one thing about shooting slingshots that I did not enjoy was cutting band-sets. I enjoyed tying pouches, but never cutting bands. I have had no issues with their work and highly recommend them. They also send free slingshot related gifts with the order. I do not recall getting anything other than my ordered items from other vendors that I have purchased bands from.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Slide-Easy said:


> Try Burning Skull Brand, I enjoy it above all others. It is fast. I buy it from www.slingshooting.com. For a small fee, I mean really small, I have them cut the roll I buy into tapers. The one thing about shooting slingshots that I did not enjoy was cutting band-sets. I enjoyed tying pouches, but never cutting bands. I have had no issues with their work and highly recommend them. They also send free slingshot related gifts with the order. I do not recall getting anything other than my ordered items from other vendors that I have purchased bands from.


I have gotten the extras from them the couple times I have ordered too. My only complaints are shipping time and cost, and the order that got messed up and took quite some time to resolve. But in the end they fixed it, and to their credit sent even more freebies.

I have never tried having them cut the latex- I actually sort of enjoy it. Especially the flexibility to try different new tapers when I want to goof around or change to a different favorite.

I haven't tried any BSB yet. But it is on my list to try someday, along with Snipersling, when I get through all the other rolls I accumulated when comparing elastics over the past year (SS, Cattyshack, Precise, Gong Chi,..). Out of all those will be sticking with SS 0.8, catty 0.82, Precise 3rd gen 0.5, for sure. Probably SS 0.4 and 0.6 and Gongchi 0.65 as well. But always room to try test a few others out after I work through what I have on hand, and excited to look at BSB and Snipersling someday.

Above all, love hearing thoughts from people who have tried things I haven't and really appreciate your heads up on the BSB. What thickness and tapers have you tried and what ammo do you shoot with them?


----------



## cromag

High Desert Flipper said:


> I have used the SS 0.6 for 3/8 with several different tapers. For SS 0,6 a 24-16 taper with an active length 1/5 of your draw length should do really well with 3/8" steel. Maybe a 25-20 or 27-18 taper if you want them to really zip. Or 20-15 taper if you want a bit lighter draw that should still get the 3/8" out there pretty well.


Pretty good info , I tried the lightest and I'm seeing 3/8 going about 220 but now for a real newbie question.


----------



## Slide-Easy

High Desert Flipper said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try Burning Skull Brand, I enjoy it above all others. It is fast. I buy it from www.slingshooting.com. For a small fee, I mean really small, I have them cut the roll I buy into tapers. The one thing about shooting slingshots that I did not enjoy was cutting band-sets. I enjoyed tying pouches, but never cutting bands. I have had no issues with their work and highly recommend them. They also send free slingshot related gifts with the order. I do not recall getting anything other than my ordered items from other vendors that I have purchased bands from.
> 
> 
> 
> I have gotten the extras from them the couple times I have ordered too. My only complaints are shipping time and cost, and the order that got messed up and took quite some time to resolve. But in the end they fixed it, and to their credit sent even more freebies.
> 
> I have never tried having them cut the latex- I actually sort of enjoy it. Especially the flexibility to try different new tapers when I want to goof around or change to a different favorite.
> 
> I haven't tried any BSB yet. But it is on my list to try someday, along with Snipersling, when I get through all the other rolls I accumulated when comparing elastics over the past year (SS, Cattyshack, Precise, Gong Chi,..). Out of all those will be sticking with SS 0.8, catty 0.82, Precise 3rd gen 0.5, for sure. Probably SS 0.4 and 0.6 and Gongchi 0.65 as well. But always room to try test a few others out after I work through what I have on hand, and excited to look at BSB and Snipersling someday.
> 
> Above all, love hearing thoughts from people who have tried things I haven't and really appreciate your heads up on the BSB. What thickness and tapers have you tried and what ammo do you shoot with them?
Click to expand...

Try the white in whatever brand you choose. It is like a chalk-line to the target.


----------



## Ghetto Blaster

High Desert Flipper said:


> I have posted a few times with chrony tests of several elastics and the SS always compares very well.
> 
> The latest one I put up was looking at some of the most powerful bands I could manage to shoot accurately. Cattyshack 0.82 (30-20 taper) is the top so far, putting 7/16" steel out at ~235 fps and is the only bandset I have found that can get 1/2" steel over 200 fps for me (barely, 202-204). In that same test the SS 0.8 (also 30-20 taper) was ever so slightly behind, putting the 7/16" out at ~230 fps and 1/2" just barely under 200 fps (198, 199). The SS 0.8 also has a slightly but noticably lighter draw than the Catty 0.82. So while the SS is number 2 on my powerband list, it only lags in power by the slimmest of margins but it is a got to since it is very very close, is very durable, relatively easy to pull for the power, etc.. Right now I am going back and forth between the SS 0.8 and Catty 0.82 on my heavy rigs and loving them both.
> 
> I have also shoot the SS 0.5 and 0.6 a lot and find they are right up there for launching 5/16" and 3/'8" steel- the SS bands will match or be very very close to any other mid thickness elastic with a similar light draw weight for launching these balls. With these lighter bandsets I get 5/16" up around 265 fps and 3/8" out around 230 fps from my shortish short draw. Very happy with this for my lighter target practice rigs that have draw weights light enough that I can shoot them all day long.
> 
> Hard to go wrong with SS elastic in my opinion. If they are not the top of the performance heap they will be very close. Match that with durability, reliability, and predictability that the SS elastics have and they are winners in my book.
> 
> The only problem I ever had was with some pre-made SS bands where the elastic was great but the pouch ties failed quickly. SS was great and offered to replace those bands. Since I make my own bands and tie my own pouches now, not a concern for me.


What band cut widths are you using with the SimpleShot .8 when shooting the 7/16 and for 1/2 steel?


----------



## wll

I have been using their precuts, but just ordered a couple of rolls of .8 rolls of black for general tough day to day. Will cut 7.5" Long and a 23mmx18mm taper. I love the speed and the much lighter pull of flats, even though I'm very much a tube guy.

wll


----------

